# The Granddaddy of all Dawgs thread#65 getting ready for National Championship



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Good one @trad bow  !!


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs!
Happy New Year!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2023)

Still in awe of last night


----------



## formula1 (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year to all Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2023)

Go DAWGS, when you have to win the shoot out, Bennet and Brock got after it!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year Dawgs, going to the Natty!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs!! Man it's a beautiful morning!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 1, 2023)

Good morning and Happy New Year SEC, Peach Bowl and reigning National Champions!!!

Time to finish the drill again!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs slipping by opponents!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs just keeping it real and keep on winning


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!! Come Haitis or High water just keep winning!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

It’s 2023. Know what that means? It’s a brand new year of the Dawgs!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dogs and Coach Smart, stepping up with solid coaching including an epic timeout call.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2023)

Hoping we can slow down their big fleet footed qb perhaps with a spy. Maybe ILB #2 Mondon is the man. LB #10 Johnson is just a few steps too slow to spy that guy.


----------



## slow motion (Jan 1, 2023)

Go you still Undefeated National Champion Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

westcobbdog said:


> Hoping we can slow down their big fleet footed qb perhaps with a spy. Maybe ILB #2 Mondon is the man. LB #10 Johnson is just a few steps too slow to spy that guy.



Mondon showed out last night. The kid is a baller for sure.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs playing for the Natty again!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go undefeated National Champ, headed back for a repeat!!!!!


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2023)

Thanks Dawgs for a minor heart attack last night.
GO DAWGS!!!! FO DA NATTY!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

hopper said:


> Thanks Dawgs for a minor heart attack last night.
> GO DAWGS!!!! FO DA NATTY!!!


Yes sir!!!! Man you talk about a rough game to sit through!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2023)

Dawgs rang in the new year wid da win baby!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs with a New Year ahead of them!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1200084


Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2023)

Go you Peach Bowl winning Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2023)

GO Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2023)

GO UNDEFEATED DAWGS!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 1, 2023)

fishnguy said:


> Go Dawgs slipping by opponents!





			ga osu field goal - Google Search


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2023)

Go 14-0 Dawgs! One more win is all we need to repeat.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs all night long!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 2, 2023)

Good morning undefeated National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## slow motion (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Monday Morning DAWGS getting ready for some Fried Frog Legs!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2023)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1200170



But we didn't deserve to win and tOSU did. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Big7 (Jan 2, 2023)

mizzippi jb said:


> Still in awe of last night


Panic


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs just keep winning!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs! Just win baby!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs!! Just one more to close the perfect season out. Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 2, 2023)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the Natty game!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Finish the drill!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs! Still the undisputed reigning National Champions!! Just win! Just keep winning!!!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs watching Gunsmoke!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2023)

Go Dawgs getting done roasting buckeyes, now time for the main course.....frog legs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 2, 2023)

https://ugawire.usatoday.com/lists/...issed-fg-happening-right-at-midnight-miracle/Twitter reactions to viral 'Midnight Miracle' missed field goal


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2023)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!!

Just keep chopping!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 3, 2023)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 3, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2023)

Go Dawgs not ready for the work week!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2023)

Go Dawgs concentrating on healing up and finishing the drill!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2023)

Go Dawgs putting the past behind them and focusing on the task at hand!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2023)

Go DAWGS huntin' dat natty rabbit again!


----------



## slow motion (Jan 3, 2023)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 3, 2023)

Go Dawgs hoping to repeat!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2023)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2023)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2023)

Holy cow! It's Tuesday. Only 5 more days until the repeat! Go you awesome Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 3, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 3, 2023)

Go Dogs watching the replay in my home office and it's still nerve wracking even knowing the outcome..


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 3, 2023)

Just WON more baby!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2023)

Go Dawgs nervous again..... 

Dang I got the Bo$$ and Munson jitters!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 3, 2023)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2023)

Go Dawgs gonna just win baby one more time!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2023)

Go Dawgs keep focused and just win!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2023)

Go Dawgs not eating the rat poison!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 4, 2023)

Go, rainy night Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs on a rainy morning!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 4, 2023)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs all the way to the National championship Game!!!!!!

Bring it home Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2023)

Go DAWGS smelling a repeat!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs not eating the rat poison!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs just taking care of business


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs ready to gig some frawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2023)

Go DAWGS! 
Frog legs on the menu this weekend for sure.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2023)

Players going to LA in STYLE!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs flying in style!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dogs on an epic roll, winning 28 outta the last 29 games, also winning their last 17 in a row.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs doing what champions do. Showing the rest of the SEC East how to let their play on the field do their talking.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 4, 2023)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 4, 2023)

Ready to do the unthinkable!! Let’s get 2 Natty’s in 2 consecutive years!! yearS of the DAWGS! GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 4, 2023)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 5, 2023)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 5, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2023)

Go Dawgs getting ready to fly out on the Vince Dooley express!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 5, 2023)

Go AIR DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 5, 2023)

Go Dogs, let's face it we go as Stet goes.  Vs Bucky he started hot and went 10-12, maybe lost some focus and went 1-9, then when it mattered most 12-14.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 5, 2023)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs, let's face it we go as Stet goes.  Vs Bucky he started hot and went 10-12, maybe lost some focus and went 1-9, then when it mattered most 12-14.


I believe if he sticks to Monken's game plan the Dawgs will dominate, he better if he wants to be drafted higher! 

2 Natty Rings & all of his accomplishments will look mighty fine on a NFL resume! 

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2023)

GET FIRED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2023)

Go Dawgs just win!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 5, 2023)

Go Dawgs back from huntin’ the swamp! Beautiful day, but them skeeters  were out for blood too! I had something for them.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 5, 2023)

Go Dawgs gonna have to drink some makers mark Monday night.... Just not as much as I did on Dec 31!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2023)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2023)

Go early morning DAWGS.  Dey be heading to LA today.  Go airDAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2023)

Go Dawgs "leavin on a jet plane"!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 6, 2023)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Jan 6, 2023)

GO DAWGS 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## trad bow (Jan 6, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 6, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (Jan 6, 2023)

Nearing the of our Championship reign! Or are we?

Go Dawgs and continue the reign!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2023)

GO DAWGS! 
Has anyone heard the reasoning behind no tailgate at SoFi stadium?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 6, 2023)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!
> Has anyone heard the reasoning behind no tailgate at SoFi stadium?



Insufficient parking is what they said.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2023)

Go Dawgs chillin (literally) in a boxblind!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 6, 2023)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!
> Has anyone heard the reasoning behind no tailgate at SoFi stadium?


Its California they are prolly worried about straws in the parking lot or Climate Change due to grilling!    

*GO **DAWGS*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2023)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1201420


I hope he lights up the scoreboard.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 6, 2023)

GO DAWGS!! Guess I’ll watch a bunch of recorded games from this year to keep me fired up!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 6, 2023)

Go, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!! Just win!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 6, 2023)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 6, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 6, 2023)

Go Dawgs getting hungry for......


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 7, 2023)

Go DAWGS gettin' acclimated to LA so they can and not be tired!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 7, 2023)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## cramer (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Big7 (Jan 7, 2023)

GO DAWGS !!


----------



## slow motion (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs in the woods.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 7, 2023)

Go, game day Dawgs playing on Monday!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs ready to win another Natty!!! Boom Shakalaka!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2023)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs getting home from Chehaw


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2023)

@trad bow Inspent a lot of time in Chehaw growing up. Haven’t been there in 25 years. I’d got with my uncles and cousins and run dawgs for deer. Good memories! Go Dawgs on Chehaw mountain!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 7, 2023)

brownceluse said:


> @trad bow Inspent a lot of time in Chehaw growing up. Haven’t been there in 25 years. I’d got with my uncles and cousins and run dawgs for deer. Good memories! Go Dawgs on Chehaw mountain!


Actually I was at the Chehaw Park Frontier Festival in Albany Georgia. But I still yelled Go Dawgs all the way home


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs yelling Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2023)

@trad bow well either way you brought back some good memories for this redneck! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2023)

Go DAWGS sniffin' dat Natty Smell in da air!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs on a rainy worship day morning!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 8, 2023)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2023)

Let's Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2023)

Go, Sunday Dawgs! Closer to being able to make some back to back history. I sure hope so even though it won't change my life.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!

Won or lose I will get up Tuesday morning yelling Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2023)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!
> 
> Won or lose I will get up Tuesday morning yelling Go Dawgs!!!


me as well 

*GO **DAWGS*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs yellin' Go Dawgs at other Dawgs that are yellin' Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs on the Eve of winning another Natty!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs getting a tad bit nervous.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs ready to go frog huntin’ tomorrow!
*GO DAWGS! 
BEAT TCU!*


----------



## trad bow (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 8, 2023)

GO DAWGS !!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## campboy (Jan 8, 2023)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DAWGS!!!! 
Hopin my work day is easy tomorrow


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs hoping we are hungrier than TCU!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs goin' huntin' in Los Angeles tomorrow night.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs. We are behind the G pushing hard believing in our Dawgs to finish the drill


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 8, 2023)

Go, west coast Dawgs playing in front of family!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Jan 8, 2023)

GO DAWGS.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dogs, Two Nattys in a row would be epic and put us in the record books with a few other select teams to ever repeat. Respect the G!


----------



## Tentwing (Jan 8, 2023)

Go DAWGS ……… some of you fellas gonna have to yell at the TV screen for me , cause I have to work late tomorrow and probably going to miss the whole first half


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2023)

Go Dawgs! Just find a way to win!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2023)

Last Go Dawgs before game day!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Monday at 2:37 AM)

First GO DAWGS on game day!!

Last year game on SEC channel right now.

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 4:33 AM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 4:58 AM)

Go Dawgs on game day nervous as can be!!!


----------



## formula1 (Monday at 5:23 AM)

Go Dawgs! Our reign as National Champs for the first time in 41 years is done. Now it is time to renew our membership in the club!

Go Dawgs! Endeavor to perservere!  Continue the reign!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Monday at 5:30 AM)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 5:46 AM)

GO UNDEFEATED NATIONAL CHAMPION DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Monday at 5:58 AM)

GO DAWGS on "Hunker Down Day"!!!!


----------



## Duff (Monday at 6:16 AM)

It’s game day!!!  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 6:45 AM)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 6:45 AM)

Go Dawgs finish the drill!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 7:20 AM)

Go Dawgs completing the drill for the final reward


----------



## DAWG1419 (Monday at 7:27 AM)

GO DAWGS keep choppin


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:28 AM)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:09 AM)




----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 9:09 AM)

Go Dawgs getting hungry


----------



## westcobbdog (Monday at 9:16 AM)

Tentwing said:


> Go DAWGS ……… some of you fellas gonna have to yell at the TV screen for me , cause I have to work late tomorrow and probably going to miss the whole first half


Earbud even if you are performing major surgery.


----------



## westcobbdog (Monday at 9:17 AM)

Have a feeling McIntosh and Milton bring the thunder and lightning tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Monday at 9:27 AM)

Hunker down you HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 9:29 AM)

Go DAWGS !!


----------



## elfiii (Monday at 9:51 AM)

Holy cow it's National Championship Day!

Cry "Havoc!" and let slip the Dawgs of football!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Monday at 12:08 PM)

It’s game day!! GO DAWGS!! Hunker Down one more time!


----------



## fishnguy (Monday at 12:10 PM)

Dawgs do Hollywood! Go win, hungry Dawgs wanting seconds!


----------



## brownceluse (Monday at 12:14 PM)

Go Dawgs HUNTING in LA!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Monday at 12:21 PM)

GO YOU HAIRY JUNKYARD DAWGS!!!


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 12:22 PM)

Whole season re runs on the SEC channel.
Up to the Mizzo game now.


----------



## westcobbdog (Monday at 12:24 PM)

Who's that coming down the tracks? 

Mean machine in Red and Black!


----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 2:24 PM)




----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 2:26 PM)




----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 2:26 PM)




----------



## Rackmaster (Monday at 2:26 PM)

*GO **DAWGS*


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Monday at 2:38 PM)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Shadow11 (Monday at 3:36 PM)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1202154


That's right! Eat them bullfrawgs! Go dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 4:12 PM)

*GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!

GO DAWGS!
BEAT TCU!*


----------



## cramer (Monday at 4:32 PM)

Go Dawgs! No prisoners


----------



## Big7 (Monday at 5:06 PM)

2 1/2 hours to go.

GO DAWGS !!


----------



## brownceluse (Monday at 5:24 PM)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Monday at 5:42 PM)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Monday at 5:48 PM)

GO DAWGS ready to turn the savages loose!


----------



## saltysenior (Monday at 5:48 PM)

Shadow11 said:


> That's right! Eat them bullfrawgs! Go dawgs!


Lots of dogs died from eating a frog ...


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Monday at 5:56 PM)

saltysenior said:


> Lots of dogs died from eating a frog ...


These Dawgs chew em up and spit em out!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Monday at 5:59 PM)

Only 2 teams left!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Monday at 6:13 PM)

Brock bowers looks 40 years old


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 6:42 PM)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Monday at 6:52 PM)

Gooooooooo Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:00 PM)

Go Dawgs, come out hungry and don't stop till the final whistle blows!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Monday at 7:11 PM)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:13 PM)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Resica (Monday at 7:15 PM)

Good luck to Georgia Fans!! I hope it's a good game!


----------



## brownceluse (Monday at 7:20 PM)

Go Dawgs!!! Just in this thang!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:21 PM)

Let's Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Monday at 7:21 PM)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:22 PM)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Monday at 7:28 PM)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Monday at 7:29 PM)

Got my lucky Columbia pull over on!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 7:30 PM)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Monday at 10:36 PM)

How does 365 more days of being National Champions sound?


Goooooooo Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Monday at 11:07 PM)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Monday at 11:43 PM)

Go you B2B National Champion Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Monday at 11:46 PM)

It's great to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG!


----------



## elfiii (Monday at 11:48 PM)

This wasn’t a bucket list item but I’m glad I lived to see the day. The only way it could be better is if Coach Dooley and Munson were here to see it.


----------



## elfiii (Monday at 11:50 PM)

Just saw Bennett is the first UGA player to get 4,000 passing yards in a season.


----------



## Duff (Monday at 11:52 PM)

The largest margin of victory in any bowl game, in the history of bowl games!  Wow!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Tuesday at 12:10 AM)

There’s been some legendary Dawg teams over the years but this one stands above them all.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Tuesday at 12:10 AM)

Go Dawgs to all my brothers and sisters here!


----------



## Rackmaster (Tuesday at 12:22 AM)




----------



## Rackmaster (Tuesday at 12:25 AM)




----------



## Rackmaster (Tuesday at 12:27 AM)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Tuesday at 12:32 AM)




----------



## Rackmaster (Tuesday at 12:35 AM)




----------



## Silver Britches (Tuesday at 12:41 AM)

Throwback said:


> Brock bowers looks 40 years old


He may. But he’s only 35.   

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Tuesday at 4:18 AM)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


Awesome game !!!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Tuesday at 5:54 AM)

Go you still Undefeated National Champion Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Tuesday at 6:25 AM)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Tuesday at 6:28 AM)

Go National Champions Georgia Bulldogs


----------



## John Cooper (Tuesday at 6:50 AM)

Go Dawgs still toting the Natty!!!!!


----------



## Shadow11 (Tuesday at 7:00 AM)

Go Dawgs!

Is it next year yet?


----------



## John Cooper (Tuesday at 7:21 AM)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## cramer (Tuesday at 7:29 AM)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Tuesday at 7:29 AM)




----------



## John Cooper (Tuesday at 7:48 AM)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Tuesday at 7:48 AM)

Good morning 2 time national champions!! 

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Tuesday at 7:50 AM)

Basque in the glory Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Tuesday at 9:23 AM)

Go Dawgs hoping Kirbster & UGA give Monken another $1,000,000!!

Don't care what it takes to keep him best OC in CFB!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Tuesday at 10:15 AM)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Tuesday at 10:26 AM)

Go ahead and build it! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Tuesday at 10:33 AM)

Good morning, and GOOOOOO DAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Tuesday at 10:42 AM)

Go, this is already getting old, Dawgs! Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Tuesday at 10:54 AM)

Go Dawgs!!! Did I hear someone say 3 peat?


----------



## trad bow (Tuesday at 10:57 AM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Tuesday at 11:18 AM)

3 peat is very possible, especially after what we witnessed last night! Welcome to the SEC and Dawg Nation!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Shadow11 (Tuesday at 11:29 AM)

"CHAMPIONS OF THE WHOLE BEAVERDAM WORLD!"

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Tuesday at 12:00 PM)

Go Dawgs @!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Tuesday at 7:16 PM)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Tuesday at 7:41 PM)

Kirby is a baaaaaaaaaaaad man! Hope we don’t lose any valuable coaches. You know other teams will be coming after them guys.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Tuesday at 7:50 PM)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Tuesday at 8:01 PM)

Go championship Dawgs!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Tuesday at 8:36 PM)

Go Dawgs Back2Back


----------



## brownceluse (Tuesday at 8:47 PM)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Tuesday at 9:07 PM)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!! Did I hear someone say 3 peat?


Pat Riley, formerly of the Lakers owns that phrase, no kidding.


----------



## brownceluse (Tuesday at 10:38 PM)

Go Dawgs!! Still number 1!


----------



## John Cooper (Wednesday at 3:53 AM)

Go undefeated Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Wednesday at 4:13 AM)

Good morning B2B National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Wednesday at 4:31 AM)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Wednesday at 5:20 AM)

GO DAWGS on top of the mountain mooning all the haters! 15-0 and STILL running tha show! Kiss it suckas! 

GEORGIA BULLY DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Wednesday at 5:22 AM)

I love being spoiled! Let’s reload and repeat! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Wednesday at 6:16 AM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (Wednesday at 7:17 AM)

Reigning National Champs again and favored to win another!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Wednesday at 7:52 AM)

Go Dawgs. Undefeated


----------



## brownceluse (Wednesday at 8:18 AM)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Wednesday at 8:23 AM)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Wednesday at 8:45 AM)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Wednesday at 9:10 AM)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Wednesday at 11:45 AM)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Wednesday at 1:20 PM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Wednesday at 2:50 PM)

Go Dogs, gonna use the 3 peat phrase often and not pay any royalties!


----------



## trad bow (Wednesday at 6:19 PM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Wednesday at 6:43 PM)

GO BACK TO BACK NATIONAL CHAMPION DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Wednesday at 7:32 PM)

Go Dawgs!

I don't know what else to say. I've run out of superlatives.


----------



## John Cooper (Wednesday at 7:32 PM)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Wednesday at 7:33 PM)

Go Dawgs eatin frog legs


----------



## John Cooper (Wednesday at 8:07 PM)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Wednesday at 8:25 PM)

Go Dawgs!! That is all!


----------



## John Cooper (Wednesday at 8:41 PM)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!! That is all!


X2 Go Dawgs, nothing else matters!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Wednesday at 11:32 PM)

Go Dawgs on another fine night!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Thursday at 4:28 AM)

Good morning B2B National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Thursday at 5:01 AM)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Thursday at 5:28 AM)

Go DAWGS ... dey done beat dem frawgs into hibernation!


----------



## slow motion (Thursday at 6:14 AM)

Go Dawgs still on Cloud 9.


----------



## John Cooper (Thursday at 6:38 AM)

Go Dawgs still the undisputed Champions!!!


----------



## trad bow (Thursday at 7:27 AM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Thursday at 7:33 AM)




----------



## John Cooper (Thursday at 7:35 AM)

Go Dawgs with a 15-0 perfect season!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Thursday at 8:15 AM)

Go Dawgs, excited to see the team in 2023!


----------



## redeli (Thursday at 8:30 AM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Thursday at 8:44 AM)

GO B2B DAWGS!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Thursday at 8:59 AM)

Go future B2B2B Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Thursday at 9:08 AM)

GO DAWGS! Had plans to meet my daughter(in-law) at Rasing Cane's for lunch. Scratched those plans. Place will be a madhouse with Stetson in the drive-thru. GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Thursday at 9:15 AM)

Go Dawgs skipping out on the drive thru!


----------



## brownceluse (Thursday at 9:38 AM)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Thursday at 9:53 AM)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Thursday at 12:55 PM)

GO DAWGS! 
"Glory, glory to ole’ Georgia. Heroes have graced the field before you. Men with hearts, bodies and minds of which the entire Bulldog Nation can be justifiably proud. The tradition of unbridled excellence demonstrated by these individuals and many others spans more than a full century. And now a new breed of Bulldog stands ready to take the field of battle. To assume the reigns of their Georgia forebearers. To continue that tradition. Understanding that there is no tradition more worthy of envy. No institution worthy of such loyalty as the University of Georgia. As we prepare for another meeting between the hedges let all the Bulldog faithful rally behind the men who now wear the red and black with two words. Two simple words that express the sentiments of the entire Bulldog Nation…GO DAWGS!”


----------



## campboy (Thursday at 12:57 PM)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!
> "Glory, glory to ole’ Georgia. Heroes have graced the field before you. Men with hearts, bodies and minds of which the entire Bulldog Nation can be justifiably proud. The tradition of unbridled excellence demonstrated by these individuals and many others spans more than a full century. And now a new breed of Bulldog stands ready to take the field of battle. To assume the reigns of their Georgia forebearers. To continue that tradition. Understanding that there is no tradition more worthy of envy. No institution worthy of such loyalty as the University of Georgia. As we prepare for another meeting between the hedges let all the Bulldog faithful rally behind the men who now wear the red and black with two words. Two simple words that express the sentiments of the entire Bulldog Nation…GO DAWGS!”


September can't get here soon enough. GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Thursday at 1:33 PM)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Thursday at 1:41 PM)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Thursday at 2:02 PM)




----------



## Rackmaster (Thursday at 2:03 PM)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Thursday at 6:21 PM)

GO B2B DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Thursday at 7:05 PM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Thursday at 7:54 PM)

Go Dawgs! We Hunt!


----------



## John Cooper (Thursday at 8:07 PM)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Thursday at 8:08 PM)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Thursday at 8:44 PM)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Friday at 4:19 AM)

Good morning B2B National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Friday at 4:41 AM)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Friday at 6:38 AM)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Friday at 7:05 AM)

Go Dawgs headed for Unicoi


----------



## MudDucker (Friday at 7:27 AM)

Go DAWGS watchin' dem Bammer fans still melting down!


----------



## John Cooper (Friday at 7:31 AM)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Friday at 8:17 AM)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Friday at 9:22 AM)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Friday at 9:48 AM)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Friday at 11:17 AM)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Friday at 1:46 PM)

Go Dawgs at the hearing aid doc fixing to get screwed.


----------



## elfiii (Friday at 4:18 PM)

Go Dawgs cookin' breakfast!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Friday at 4:19 PM)

Go Dawgs going to Athens tomorrow


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Friday at 4:25 PM)

GO B2B DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Friday at 5:35 PM)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Friday at 6:49 PM)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Friday at 7:33 PM)

Go Dawgs still Champions!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Friday at 8:02 PM)

GO B2B DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Friday at 9:54 PM)

Go you national champion Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Yesterday at 5:19 AM)

GOOD MORNING B2B NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Yesterday at 6:58 AM)

GO DAWGS! Will be in Athens town myself.


----------



## John Cooper (Yesterday at 8:30 AM)

Go Dawgs going to Athens !!!!!

Y'all have a DGD time!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Yesterday at 8:41 AM)

Go Saturday Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Yesterday at 9:01 AM)

Go Dogs, watching our ever changing roster as players come and go like a revolving door. Long' as the man running the program stays there, all is well!


----------



## John Cooper (Yesterday at 9:16 AM)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Yesterday at 10:41 AM)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Shadow11 (Yesterday at 10:44 AM)

I can't make it, but you folks that are going, please post some pics. I'll be watching on tv. Channel 2, 5, and 11 will have it locally here. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Yesterday at 10:59 AM)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Yesterday at 11:13 AM)

GO B2B DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Yesterday at 11:29 AM)

Go Dawgs trying to find out where I can watch the parade!!!!


----------



## Shadow11 (Yesterday at 12:51 PM)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs trying to find out where I can watch the parade!!!!


----------



## Shadow11 (Yesterday at 12:52 PM)

Kirby stopped the parade to talk to a recruit on the phone!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Yesterday at 4:55 PM)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Yesterday at 4:59 PM)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Yesterday at 5:04 PM)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Yesterday at 6:32 PM)




----------



## John Cooper (Yesterday at 7:29 PM)

Go picture taking Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Yesterday at 7:32 PM)

GO B2B DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Yesterday at 8:27 PM)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Yesterday at 9:24 PM)

Go Dogs, it's with a heavy heart I can report we lost a great Dog fan and very good friend of 44 years, known him since I moved to Marietta from Atl. around 78', he was a big Dawg fan now living in SC. He passed with a heart attack after going to bed very happy this past Tuesday morning. Headed to his funeral tomorrow.


----------

